# 08 FUEL PUMP RELAY?



## carlosnolasco (Mar 19, 2017)

Where is the fuel pump relay in an 08 nissan altima 2.5, I looked all over in the forum, in the manual book and on internet and I can not find any picture or video to show where it is. All the info is very confuse, could somebody post a picture or something that I can trace it, please? If I hard wire the fuel pump the car start but the gas pedal is slow from 1000 rpm to 2000 and the accelerate fine same with the reverse. Please somebody?
Thanks


----------



## carlosnolasco (Mar 19, 2017)

Why I can not find an answer about the 08 nissan altima fuel pump relay location anywhere?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The fuel pump relay is non-serviceable and is integral of the IPDM/ER; in other words, if you have a bad fuel pump relay, you will have to replace the IPDM/ER. For testing, this link might help some:

Nissan Altima 2007-2012 Service Manual: Fuel pump - Component diagnosis - Engine control system QR25DE for california


----------



## carlosnolasco (Mar 19, 2017)

Thanks for the reply. I have another IPDM/ER, could I just swap it?


----------



## carlosnolasco (Mar 19, 2017)

smj999smj said:


> The fuel pump relay is non-serviceable and is integral of the IPDM/ER; in other words, if you have a bad fuel pump relay, you will have to replace the IPDM/ER. For testing, this link might help some:
> 
> Nissan Altima 2007-2012 Service Manual: Fuel pump - Component diagnosis - Engine control system QR25DE for california


Thanks again. I have another IPDM/ER, could I just swap it or do I need to take the car to the dealer for programming? I hard wired the fuel pump from the fuse and the car start, but is sluggish at the 1 to 2 K rpm and then is ok, like going from 1st gear and 2nd and then ok from 3er to up. Did I explain myself ok, I am not a mechanic, I have somebody helping me out with more knowledge than me, but is not a computer guy, so I ask the questions and pass the answer to him.


----------



## carlosnolasco (Mar 19, 2017)

Could somebody, please tell me if is a direct swap the IPDM/ER in an 2008 nissan altima? Could that solve my problem?
Thanks in advance


----------



## carlosnolasco (Mar 19, 2017)

Thanks smj999smj, I swapped the IPDM/ER and the car start right up, so that was part of the problem. Now when I hit the gas pedal is not getting the right fuel to go, it is still a little sluggish like I explained before, what could that be?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It could be any of a number of things, such as worn plugs, low fuel pressure, dirty or faulty MAS, faulty accelerator pedal sensory or throttle actuator assembly, to name a few. If the plugs and air filter look okay and the fuel pressure tests within specs and there are no stored trouble codes, you're going to have to get a scan tool capable of viewing the ECM datastream info.


----------



## carlosnolasco (Mar 19, 2017)

smj999smj said:


> It could be any of a number of things, such as worn plugs, low fuel pressure, dirty or faulty MAS, faulty accelerator pedal sensory or throttle actuator assembly, to name a few. If the plugs and air filter look okay and the fuel pressure tests within specs and there are no stored trouble codes, you're going to have to get a scan tool capable of viewing the ECM datastream info.


We replace the transmission with one 20K miles on it, plugs are good, MAS is good(we have few altimas that we can switch parts) and few sensors and still the gas pedal is sluggish after the first hit, mean when we turn the car on and hit the accelerator pedal first time is good, after is sluggish again. Today we took the car for a ride and we drove around the corner, it was slow at the begin and then was ok, then we drove around again and the car did not go forward on backward, so not D or R, we have to turn the car off and turn on to move the car. I will buy gas treatment tomorrow and injector cleaner and see what happen. Any other ideas


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I know on many of the late-model Nissans you have to initialize the transmission to the ECM in order to get it to operate properly. I know this is the case on my 2006 Pathfinder, where the TCM is inside the transmission, but I can't be 100% positive on your Altima. You might want to give your Nissan dealer a call and ask and hopefully they'll be able to answer this for you. I left Nissan in 2003, so I'm not up to speed on some of the models that came out after I left.


----------



## carlosnolasco (Mar 19, 2017)

smj999smj said:


> I know on many of the late-model Nissans you have to initialize the transmission to the ECM in order to get it to operate properly. I know this is the case on my 2006 Pathfinder, where the TCM is inside the transmission, but I can't be 100% positive on your Altima. You might want to give your Nissan dealer a call and ask and hopefully they'll be able to answer this for you. I left Nissan in 2003, so I'm not up to speed on some of the models that came out after I left.


Thanks for the reply. We called the dealer and they said that is very difficult for two transmission to fail with the same problem. They said that maybe is better to get a new engine harness a the junk yard and try. We going today to see if we can find any good from a 2008-2012. Do you know or somebody if those years are comparable? Reason: those cars are available at the junk yard and we have few cars ranging from 2008-2012,
Thanks again


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

So, you plan on "guess diagnosing" a wiring harness? My recommendation would be to diagnose the problem using a capable scan tool and by someone who has the experience in this kind of work. If you don't have this capability, then you should find a shop that can. If you plan on getting a harness, you have to make sure you get the right one. You'll need to know whether your Altima has Federal or California certified emissions, which is located on the underhood emissions sticker. It will have to be from a 10/2006-09/2009 production Altima with a QR25DE engine and a CVT transmission. 
Now, keep in mind many harness problems can be repaired a lot easier than swapping the whole harness. Also, if the problem is not the harness, then you will have gone through a whole lot of work for nothing! 
While speaking with the dealer, did they happen to tell you if the replacement transmission needs to be initialized (programmed) to the ECM? If this is a CVT trans, then I know the TCM is inside the transmission, so it's likely that it would be.


----------



## carlosnolasco (Mar 19, 2017)

i will check the emission situation tomorrow. I just moved to SC and I am not sure if could be a problem here because we do not have to do emission inspection.
Also we were at a transmission place and the owner told us that he did not work on CVT because all the electrical and mechanical problem. That was a scary answer for us, because we have right now 5 CVT Altimas in the family. Junk Yard give us 15 days to return any part for a full refund for any reason. We were switching harness from one car to other and found some problems but no like this one. Dealer is not the best option for us right now because money tight and we tried few people that they said they were "mechanics", did not fix the problem(S) but want to get pay anyway. Like I said just moved here and do not know to many people or mechanic shops, but the ones that came or visited wanted to "ripitmeoff". 
I am more than grateful that I found you in this forum. If is not too much to ask, could you tell me around what time could I contact you with the person that is working with me, he has more knowledge than me and maybe can ask the right questions to you. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Where you currently live has nothing to do with the emissions certification of the vehicle. There are several states that require CA emissions certification for the vehicle to be sold in their state. These vehicles may have certain or different emission control parts than "Federal Emission Certified" vehicles and according to the Nissan part catalog, the EGI harnesses are different on 10/2006-09/2009 for CA and Federal emission certified vehicles. As mentioned, the underhood emission sticker will state if it is certified for CA or not.
As far as contacting me personally, I work a 12-hour, night shift schedule. I don't give out my personal phone # on forums because people would be calling me up while I'm trying to sleep. Your best bet is to just post on the forum or PM me. 
FYI, 2003-2010 Nissan vehicles with CVT transmissions have an extended warranty available through Nissan. They doubled the warranty to 10-years/120,000 miles. You can get details here:

Nissan CVT Warranty Extension


----------



## carlosnolasco (Mar 19, 2017)

*THANKS AND I AGREE WITH THE PHONE CALL*



smj999smj said:


> Where you currently live has nothing to do with the emissions certification of the vehicle. There are several states that require CA emissions certification for the vehicle to be sold in their state. These vehicles may have certain or different emission control parts than "Federal Emission Certified" vehicles and according to the Nissan part catalog, the EGI harnesses are different on 10/2006-09/2009 for CA and Federal emission certified vehicles. As mentioned, the underhood emission sticker will state if it is certified for CA or not.
> As far as contacting me personally, I work a 12-hour, night shift schedule. I don't give out my personal phone # on forums because people would be calling me up while I'm trying to sleep. Your best bet is to just post on the forum or PM me.
> FYI, 2003-2010 Nissan vehicles with CVT transmissions have an extended warranty available through Nissan. They doubled the warranty to 10-years/120,000 miles. You can get details here:
> 
> Nissan CVT Warranty Extension


Ok, I did not know about the certification, thanks very much for the clarification. About the phone call, sorry for asking and the PM is very good for me. I am checking most of your post, very good by the way. the only reason that I asked is that the person working with me is not too much into computers, so I have to interpret what he wants to ask. About the nissan extended warranty, could my car qualify? It has a salvage title.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I can't answer that question for you, but, you can call Nissan customer service hotline at 1-800-NISSAN-1.


----------



## Dodge98 (Apr 22, 2020)

carlosnolasco said:


> Why I can not find an answer about the 08 nissan altima fuel pump relay location anywhere?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The fuel pump relay is built into the IPDM/ER in the engine compartment. That's similar to the PDC in a older Dodge. It can't be replaced separately.


----------

